# Fuel starvation CK2510HST



## finaddict (May 14, 2011)

Well this aint normal. Collapses fuel filters under load, tank vents just fine, new filters (aftermarket NAPA). Thought it might be the filtering medium but nope. Suggested to dealer the filter is too small but it's still the one listed in service manual.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is there a rubber plug/valve,on one end,like the filters on the Quadrajet carbs?
If so,remove it.
They like to stick.


----------



## finaddict (May 14, 2011)

No, the bottom end is enclosed with metal cap. Fuel is filtered thru the medium (paper) and thru the top. If the botttom was removable it would kind of defeat the whole purpose of the filter. I'll dink with it a little more but will probably just replace the whole thing.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is the fuel line ,between the tank and the filter metal,or neoprene,??
The reason I ask is ,I'm wondering if it isn't collapsing,or plugging up.


----------

